# Controlling Mold on Outdoor Grows



## blackleaf (Sep 1, 2014)

There are many mold sprays on the market to be used on gardens. However, if you read all the small/tiny print, many say that the ingredients have been known to cause cancer in the state of CA. Yeah, like I'm going to spray that on veggies that I plan on eating.....or on buds that I plan on smoking. I tried "Pure Spray Green" which ended up being petroleum based. I think a lot of it washed off during heavy rain storms, socked into the ground and was absorbed through the root system and made all the buds taste Really Bad.
So, what the hell are all the professional outdoor growers using? I know there are hundreds of home remedies, but I'd rather use something that I know will definitely work. 
Has anyone ever tried "Concrobium"? This stuff is safe enough to drink, but after reading FAQ on their site, it says not to spray directly on plants. I sent them an email asking about it's use on plants....still waiting for an answer.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 1, 2014)

I use eagle 20ew as a pre plant dip and never have an issue.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 3, 2014)

I prune the lower,inner branches that will never finish...usually 1/8 inch or less...creates more air flow which helps combat mold....hth


mojo


----------



## blackleaf (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I finally got a message back from the makers of "Concorbium". This is what they said, 
"Thanks for your e-mail and interest in our product.  Concrobium Mold  Control is a registered fungistat and mildewstat so you can spray it on  plants without harming them or yourself when you eat them.  That said,  assuming your plants are of the outdoor variety, there is no solution  anywhere on the market with an EPA registration number that can claim to  kill and prevent mold/mildew outdoors since there is no way to control  either ther moisture or ambient mold/mildew spores outdoors that would  satisfy the EPA's guidelines.  Concrobium Mold Control would likely  eliminate the mildew on the plants but nothing short of either  addressing the environmental factors or regular reapplication of the  product will prevent the mildew from coming back."

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Lower the ph on the water you water with, and foliar spray with a 5.5-6 ph distilled water water, this misting will kill the PM while the plant is still growing


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 6, 2014)

I finally got a good tip from a grow store. Its  NO POWERY MIDEW.  my mold is gone and its organic. Geranium oil  base. best stuff I have seen. after the first spray ,the next day almost all was gone and the plants love this stuff. and being geranium oil you can use to harvest.   Its been 5 days without any white. Any its only 9 days from start. I was using peroxide and water and vinegar and water. but this stuff is by far the best. And at 9 dollars a gallon ,it's cheaper than most. Try it ,you will be amazed.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 6, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Lower the ph on the water you water with, and foliar spray with a 5.5-6 ph distilled water water, this misting will kill the PM while the plant is still growing



This is Absolute nonsense! DO NOT BELIEVE THIS INPUT!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2014)

For what it is worth, when i was a consulting rosarian a test was done and what lyfspan said is true. We were all shocked and in disbelief. Why would water kill mold. It rinses the spores off and then you keep the ground clean. We were all shocked.  But, ya don't smoke or eat roses soo.... I could find the study but i doubt it is debateable with different plants.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 7, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> This is Absolute nonsense! DO NOT BELIEVE THIS INPUT!



Why would you think I would share bogus information. I'm only trying to save your hard earned from gimmicks that are being way over charged for. But by all means keep paying for ph tweaked water in fancy bottles.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 7, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> For what it is worth, when i was a consulting rosarian a test was done and what lyfspan said is true. We were all shocked and in disbelief. Why would water kill mold. It rinses the spores off and then you keep the ground clean. We were all shocked.  But, ya don't smoke or eat roses soo.... I could find the study but i doubt it is debateable with different plants.



Most PM washes are either a lactic acid(milk), or some other form of super mild acid, and 97-99% water.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

lyfe is right


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 12, 2014)

no powery mildew . works....  its all I'll say


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Multi. Good read.


----------



## blackleaf (Sep 21, 2014)

Delete


----------



## blackleaf (Sep 21, 2014)

1st of all just to make things clear, the mold that I was asking about is Grey mold (Botrytis) I get it every year here in NJ, sometimes it wipes out half a plant and other times only 2 or 3 buds. The problem never starts until the last couple weeks of flowering.




lyfespan said:


> Lower the ph on the water you water with, and foliar spray with a 5.5-6 ph distilled water water, this misting will kill the PM while the plant is still growing



This led me to thinking about the PH of rain water and this is what I found: http://www.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_pH_of_rain_water_and_why_and_what_does_it_mean

 It states that the pH of modern rainwater is between 5.5 and 6.0. So why wouldn't simple rain water with the correct PH wash off the mold spores?
  Also, professional outside growers cover plants when rain is expected or run outside right after to shake all the water out of the buds. So one would think that the last thing that you would want to do is purposely put water on your buds.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 21, 2014)

I use Serenade for black/gray mold, it does contain Copper Sulfate...so you must wait 2 weeks before ingesting/smoking. Black molds effect much more than MJ, it wrecks havoc on the farmers crops too....my friend owns a large vineyard, and fights the mold on his grapes every year. 

Be careful with the mold, it can get in your lungs and grow inside of you...causing terrible health problems resulting in a hospital stay, probably resulting in drain tubes to the chest/lungs. If you have mold weed, throw it out.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

don't all molds thrive in alkaline environments---i do believe using any kind of highly acidic spray or watered into the grow medium would make for an inhabitable environment whether you got mold or mildew---si o no?


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 21, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> don't all molds thrive in alkaline environments---i do believe using any kind of highly acidic spray or watered into the grow medium would make for an inhabitable environment whether you got mold or mildew---si o no?



I would agree with that, the problem is the spores. Tho the mold can't continue to thrive in acidic conditions, the spores remain to start the process over. So continuous acidic spraying would have to be maintained, thus causing the bud sites to die from PH issues...at least that's been my experience.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 22, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> I would agree with that, the problem is the spores. Tho the mold can't continue to thrive in acidic conditions, the spores remain to start the process over. So continuous acidic spraying would have to be maintained, thus causing the bud sites to die from PH issues...at least that's been my experience.



That's where keeping your watering water in the lower ph range helps


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 22, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> That's where keeping your watering water in the lower ph range helps



But you can't control natural rain water or dew PH ?


----------

